# Hitching out of Boston?



## NickCofphee (Oct 2, 2008)

I got a free bus ticket out of NYC to Boston, but shit looks weird for hitching.

Anyone had any experience doing this? I'm trying to get to Greenfield, MA (which is along I-91, west of Boston) I have a little cash for bus fare to get to a good onramp or whatever. Trains would be a waste of time from here, kinda close and there's no direct line that goes from Boston to Greenfield.


----------



## stove (Oct 4, 2008)

You can get directly into greenfield by using Rt 2, tough it will be slow going for quite a while, until you get out past leominster.

from legendaryrob:
A really good starting point for eastbound I-90 (Mass.Pike) ramp is near a subway / surface station on the GREEN LINE Rt "D" out past Fenway Park in NEWTON (it's a Peter Pan stop too if you get desperate).
Just stay about 300 feet from the toll booth w/a "west" sign on the guardrail and you shouldn't be bothered.

Or same spot, with a sign for "AMHERST". This will get you to within 30 miles, and from there you can get 63/5/12 north to greenfield. If anyone asks, just say that you are a student at UMASS Amherst, trying to get back to school. (You may want to put UMASS on your sign).

Disclaimer: I have not hitched this route, but I grew up in Mass, and spent a bit of time in the western Mass area.


----------



## NickCofphee (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm there! Thanks for the info, I'll use it next time.


----------

